# Buck 10/21/10



## dmgonfishin55 (Jan 8, 2009)

Relatively motionless evening until about 6:15 pm. I had a small 6 pt. and a doe walk in and feed on some spilled corn from the harvest. About 5 minutes afterwards this guy skirted around me at 35 yards and never presented a good shot to me hiding behind an overabundance of brush so I grunted a couple times with the Primos buck roar ( had tuned down to sound more like a regular grunt) and he paused and then walked directly down wind of me and scent checked. Then walked in slow motion to about 20 yards and didn't really present me with a good shot until he started to walk away and go on about his business. I took a hard quartering away shot, got some liver, lung, and the opposite shoulder stopped my arrow. He ran about 30 yards stumbled and fell. Two blade rage, haven't had one fail yet!


----------



## Byg (Jun 6, 2006)

Nice Buck!! Congradulations....


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

damn, thats a nice deer


----------



## pj4wd (Dec 9, 2009)

Sweeeet !! Nice Buck..


----------



## flypilot33 (Feb 9, 2006)

Great looking buck. Congrats


----------



## powerstrokin73 (May 21, 2008)

Congrats!! nice character too!


----------



## BunkerChunker (Apr 13, 2009)

awesome deer!!!!!


----------



## ChutesGoer (Jun 1, 2009)

GREAT deer. Love that rack.


----------



## T-180 (Oct 18, 2005)

Wow, that rack has a ton of character !!! That will look good on the wall.


----------



## Ga. transplant (Oct 13, 2010)

thats what im talkin about!! good mass, love these Ohio bucks. congrats on a fine kill


----------



## Skunkedagain (Apr 10, 2004)

That's a great buck! Congrats to you!


----------



## saugeyesam (Apr 20, 2004)

It's official! I'm jealous! That thing is just gnarly!


----------



## BaddFish (Jun 20, 2009)

VERY cool man! Congrats! Love that hook on the right side.

I love me the Rage too!


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

It even has a built in bottle opener. Very nice buck.


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

Very nice buck! Congratulations! 

I talked to the local sporting goods shop/check-in station and they have not had much brought in yet, several does and just a handful of smaller bucks. It looks like the big boys may start messing up and finding their way in to some danger soon. That is enough to get guys excited I am sure.


----------



## lotaluck (Dec 17, 2009)

The Prussure is off . Good for you and Congratulations. Very Nice Buck.


----------



## Lewis (Apr 5, 2004)

Very nice Buck!!


----------



## Header (Apr 14, 2004)

I'm with everyone else, sweet rack, lots of character. a good wall mount. Enter him in the buck contest here. I counted 13 maybe 14pts. Congrats.


----------



## dmgonfishin55 (Jan 8, 2009)

Thanks everyone! It was definitely exciting, and I'm doing something a little different than I have ever done with deer that size. Going to have a European mount done, have the skull dip coated in realtree camo. Decided on this since he's about 25" of anlter short of my last deer I shot. Saves a ton of money and I think it will look pretty sweet. I'll post pics of the finished product when it's all done.


----------



## Stripers4Life (May 2, 2007)

nice deer sir.


----------



## Seaturd (Apr 14, 2004)

Heck of a buck.


----------



## Jigging Jim (Apr 3, 2010)

That's a beauty! Congrats!


----------



## TPaco214 (Feb 16, 2005)

...sweet...


----------



## rabea (Oct 25, 2010)

Is that DM from Cairo? -AR from Lima.


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

Very nice buck!

Congratulations


----------



## craig (Feb 9, 2008)

Sweet buck, is the g2 on the left by the kicker broke? Nice character to him, I have been european mounting my bucks for years after having them shoulder mounted, they look sweet and u get them on the wall right away with little cash in it.


----------



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

Congrats on a great buck!


----------



## dmgonfishin55 (Jan 8, 2009)

@ Rabea, I'm licking county, not the guy you're lookin for. @ Craig, it's not broken, it's got one of those bulb looking deals then it grew the rest of the way out, idk what thats from. My guess is it was broke in velvet, then continued to grow. But if someone really know what causes that swell in the antler then the rest of it to be normal I would like to know, Thanks!


----------



## BITE-ME (Sep 5, 2005)

Great buck, congrats!!!! Can't wait to get out this weekend!


----------



## bulafisherman (Apr 11, 2004)

thats a great buck congrats!


----------

